

Y Combinator 6 Years Later - tynskid
http://gigaom.com/2011/09/09/paul-grahams-y-combinator-six-years-later/

======
pg
Actually that estimate of the value of the first 210 companies did include the
ones that had already been acquired. On the other hand, I used such a
conservative valuation for Dropbox that what they say ends up being true (in
fact still an underestimate).

Also, we funded 64 startups this summer, not 60. (There were 63 by Demo Day
because two of them merged.)

~~~
egiva
Good video because although it just uses text, the info comes quickly and is
engaging.

Interesting idea about continuing the same YC growth rate through 2015, but I
can see now why you have a system for managing your time in terms of reading
all those applications, etc. I just speak for myself, but it would be really
interesting to read an informal essay about some practical time management
skills/tips/tricks you've developed over the years...

